# How did they do this?



## DrPinto (Mar 6, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this:



How were they able to project the image on the singer's dress?

Am I correct in guessing that the purple bars of light in the background were just a projection and not created by a lighting instrument?

Just curious. REALLY curious.


----------



## PolishGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

DrPinto said:


> How were they able to project the image on the singer's dress?



It's an LED dress. Patterns and lights are inside the dress and there's a wireless controller for the images/shapes.

Similar to: 



Closeup of the dress: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iyoDs3YSsM

Purple bars in the back are an LED screen. You can see the array gaps when the effect changes from the purple streaks to the aqua bubbles. This is one hell of a high school show


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 6, 2013)

Did you watch the grammys? They image map to the dress and just project to the image map. The singer is required to stay in a specific spot and the projection is from the front.


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 6, 2013)

PolishGuy said:


>



This may be an LED dress but the video is of a projected dress. If you notice the singer doesn't move from the spot. Also watch the last bit, you can see projection spill on her arms.


----------



## PolishGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Yikes, I lied...it is a projection. Fancy.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 6, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> This may be an LED dress but the video is of a projected dress. If you notice the singer doesn't move from the spot. Also watch the last bit, you can see projection spill on her arms.



Looks like you're correct. In the link PolishGuy posted you can see the spill better on her arms. You can also see the strips of spike tape on the stage that she stands between, although she does move downstage toward the end of the song.

I love the effect!

And no, I missed the Grammys. I'd rather go to the dentist than sit through an award show.


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't blame you but they did something similar in one of the entertainment acts.


----------



## PolishGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

DrPinto said:


> Looks like you're correct. In the link PolishGuy posted you can see the spill better on her arms. You can also see the strips of spike tape on the stage that she stands between, although she does move downstage toward the end of the song.
> 
> I love the effect!
> 
> And no, I missed the Grammys. I'd rather go to the dentist than sit through an award show.



I see the spill in that video - it is still a fantastic effect. Soooo, software to tailor the image to the rough shape of the outfit?


----------

